# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  IFBB Pro Killionb12 Euro-Pharmacies Log

## killionb12

Hey guys this will be my new log moving forward as I continue as a Pro competitive bodybuilder. Hope you guys will follow my journey. Feel free to recommend any content you would like to see from me moving forward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

My pull day from yesterday. Trying Hunter Labradas new push pull leg split. One difference from mine is he combines his 2nd leg day (hamstring focused) and pull day (back thickness). 

9-8-21 Pull A

Straight arm pulldowns 65lbs - 14, 13

Prime pulldowns 4 plates - 12, 10

Single arm cable row 70lbs - 17, 16

Bent over BB rows 225lbs - 13, 12

Prime rows 6 plates - 13, 11

Cable Rear delt flys 20lbs - 12, 11

Incline DB curls 40lbs - 13, 12

Prime bicep curls 45lbs - 12, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Family pic from my warmup show where my wife and son both competed as well. Such a great time. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Holy crap, your wife's legs are sliced! How did she do?


She got 1st in her masters class and two 2nd places for both open classes in Figure. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Nice TD! As always packaging was discrete and delivery was fast. Products are spot on! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had an awesome back/hamstring workout the other day. Loving this new push pull leg split. Deadlifts will be a major part of my posterior day moving forward. One of my critiques from judge was bigger lower lats and fuller glutes. Well thats what I will do! Hamstrings can always be better as well. 

Here is what went down. 

9-11-21 Back/hamstrings 

Straight arm pulldowns 65lbs - 15, 14, 14

HS front lat pulldowns 4 plates & 50lbs - 12, 12, 11

Deadlifts 405lbs - 10, 9
Backoff set 365lbs - 12

Seated hamstring curls 160lbs - 14, 13, 12

Lying hamstring curls 90lbs - 15, 12, 10

Abductors 130lbs - 13, 12, 12, 

Adductors 130lbs - 18, 16, 14

Horizontal calf presses 170lbs - 20, 18, 18

Seated calf raises 2 plates - 18, 16, 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

> Family pic from my warmup show where my wife and son both competed as well. Such a great time. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meal prep must be *crazy* in your home! And congrats on the pro card!

----------


## wango

> Nice TD! As always packaging was discrete and delivery was fast. Products are spot on! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love their stuff!

----------


## killionb12

> Meal prep must be *crazy* in your home! And congrats on the pro card!


Haha yep and the amount of food we eat is ridiculous. Very expensive grocery bill. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Push isolation day from yesterday. Part of my new PPL split is a push isolation day. Mainly cables and machine work. Love this day since i start the week with it and then move into a heavy pull and leg day. So its less taxing on the CNS but still gets the job done. A little higher rep and a lot of squeezing and slow negatives. Crazy pumps 

9-13-21 push isolation 

Cable flys high to low 140lbs - 15, 14, 14 

Cable lateral raises 15lbs - 16, 14, 13

Pec deck 210lbs - 16, 15, 14

Machine seated lateral raises 140lbs - 16, 14, 12

HS decline press 6 plates - 15, 12, 10

Rope tri ext. 60lbs - 15, 14

Sword draws 20lbs - 2 sets to failure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Crazy leg day yesterday. It was a quad focused day. This was probably the most intense one I had in awhile. I was literally in pain from the pumps. I could barely walk out of the gym. Might have been the TNE I used preworkout by EP but damn it was gnarly. 

9-15-21 Quad B

Standing calf raises 4 plates & 50lbs - 16, 13, 11

Seated calf raises 2 plates - 20, 20, 19
Drop set 1 plates - 15 reps 

Abductors 130lbs - 15, 14

Adductors 135lbs - 16, 14

Hack squats 3 sec negs. 8 plates - 12, 11

Belt squats 4 plates & 50lbs - 15, 12

Leg ext. 3 plates - 15, 13
Drop set 2 plates - 5
Drop set 1 plate - 6 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

My back/hamstring focus day from Saturday. Had company up this weekend so was busy with all of that. Did some TopGolf and went to an NFL game on Sunday. Had a great time. Overall Im exhausted from this weekend but definitely a good time with family and friends. 

9-18-21 Back/hamstring 

Straight arm pulldowns 72.5lbs - 14, 12, 11

HS Front Lat pulldowns 6 plates - 13, 12, 12

Deadlifts 405lbs - 11, 10

Seated hamstring curls 160lbs - 16, 12

Horizontal calf presses 190lbs - 20, 17, 16, 

Super set
Standing hamstring curls 55lbs - 20, 17
Seated calf raises 2 plates & 20lbs - 22, 18




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had an awesome pull day yesterday. Back was pumped to the extreme. Biceps were also toast as well. Really enjoy this new PPL variation. Focused on bringing up weak areas including lower lats. These row variations are definitely doing the trick.

9-21-21 Pull A

Straight arm pulldowns 160lbs - 15, 14, 11

Nautilus pulldowns 100lbs - 15, 14

Single arm cable rows 60lbs - 16, 14

BB bent over rows 225lbs - 14, 13

HS iso lateral low row 6 plates - 13, 12

Cable Rear delt flys 20lbs - 15, 14, 12

Incline DB curls 50lbs - 12, 11

Preacher curls 2 plates - 14, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Hmm pretty interesting. Not a fan anyway




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Killer hamstring/back day yesterday. All weights went up and felt strong. 

9-25-21 hamstrings/back

Straight arm pulldowns 160lbs - 13, 12

HS Pullovers 6 plates - 13, 11

Deadlifts 455lbs - 10, 8

Seated hamstring curls 180lbs - 13, 12, 10

Prime Lying hamstring curls 2 plates & 25lbs - 14, 13, 12
Drop set 1 plate and 25lbs - 11
Drop set 1 plate - 16 

Horizontal calf presses 210lbs - 20, 17, 15, 15, 13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Pull workout from yesterday. Destroyed my back. 

9-28-21 Pull B

Straight arm pulldowns 165lbs - 15, 14

Nautilus pulldowns 110lbs one arm - 15, 13

One arm cable row 75lbs - 15, 14

Smith Bent over rows 225lbs - 15, 13

HS low row single arm 3 plates - 14, 13

Rear delt cable flys 15lbs - 16, 15, 15

Preacher curls 2 plates - 20, 18, 16

Incline DB curls 50lbs - 15, 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Quad day yesterday didnt start out too well. Had some lower back pain and so I couldnt go as heavy with smith squats. Ended up doing only do a few sets and moving to hack squats. Much easier on lower back. Still had a crazy quad day and could barely walk afterwards. Im sore as hell today which is weird since I havent been sore like this in a long time. 

9-29-21 Quads B

Standing calf raises 6 plates - 14, 14, 12

Horizontal calf presses 215lbs - 20, 18, 16

Heals elevated Smith squats 365lbs - 10, 8
Backoff set 315lbs - 12

Hack squats 8 plates - 12, 10
Backoff set 6 plates - 13

Leg ext 4 plates & 25lbs - 15, 12, 10

Abductors 130lbs - 16, 15

Adductors 150lbs - 12, 11

HS iso leg press one leg 5 plates - 15, 13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Weekly checkins. Currently sitting at 268lbs Im up 30lbs since contest in a little over 4 weeks. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Killer hamstring/back day yesterday. I had to push it back a few days since I was out of town visiting family. Definitely needed that extra time off. Still could have used even another day. My back was smashed even before I started deadlifts. It affected the amount of reps I got. I got a few more last week at this weight but made the best of It though and wrecked my back. Hamstrings were toast afterwards as well. Feeling it today for sure. 

10-4-21 hamstring/back

Straight arm pulldowns 165lbs - 14, 13, 11

HS pullover 6 plates - 12, 11, 10

Deadlifts 495lbs - 4, 455lbs - 9, 8 
Backoff set 405lbs - 10

Seated hamstring curls 180lbs - 13, 11, 10

Horizontal calf presses 210lbs - 18, 16, 16

Lying hamstring curls 2 plates - 16, 14, 11

Seated calf raises 2 plates & 20lbs - 16, 15, 12

Standing hamstring curls 55lbs -
2 sets to failure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

10-5-21 push isolation 

Pec deck 165lbs - 12, 11

Cable lateral raises 20lbs - 14, 12, 11

Cable flys high to low 170lbs - 15, 13

Cable flys low to high 120lbs - 14, 12

Seated lateral raises 150lbs - 15, 13, 12

HS incline press 8 plates - 8
6 plates - 12, 11

Sword draws 22.5 - 20, 19, 16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Hmm pretty interesting. Not a fan anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If I had a choice I would choose MENT and Trenbolone stack together over any steroids . I love that stuff but it makes you stink terribly. If you run MENT Trenbolone and testosterone together with a good insulin protocol you are on track for a great build

----------


## killionb12

Updates from yesterday. Body is pretty beat up from pushing hard these past few weeks. Took the weekend off from lifting. Sitting at 271.4lbs. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Workout from yesterday. Really enjoying the back and hamstring day. Its a tough one for sure but hitting the entire posterior feels good. 

10-11-21 Hamstring/back

Straight arm pulldowns 72.5 - 16, 12, 11

HS pullovers 4 plates & 50lbs - 13, 12, 10

Deadlifts 495lbs - 5
455lbs - 8, 8 

Seated hamstring curls 130lbs - 13, 12, 12

Standing calf raises 105lbs - 16, 13, 12, 12

Standing hamstring curls 60lbs - 13, 12, 10
Drop set 40lbs - 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Current macros on training days. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Hey guys I will be on vacation until Saturday next week. Wont be lifting but will get my steps in for cardio all week. Wont be sticking to any plan but will keep things relatively clean over vacation. Have a good week! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Hey guys back from vacation. Had an amazing time with the family. Got to do some jet skiing, parasailing, tubing, and a dolphin excursion. Overall it was a great trip. Body feels a ton better as well. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a great pull session yesterday. 2nd day being back in the gym. Did a light push session the day before to ease back into it. Feel good overall and refreshed. We are 8 weeks post contest and will run another 4 weeks before pushing it a bit. Tightening the diet back up and getting cardio in on a regular basis. Already dropped 3lbs and sitting at 272lbs right now. 

10-26-21 pull B

Straight arm pulldowns 65 - 18, 15

HS front lat pulldowns 2 plates - 14, 12

Single arm cable row 75 lbs - 13, 11

BB Bent over rows 225lbs - 12, 11, 11

Cable rear delt flys 20 - 11, 10, 10

DB Hammer curls 60lbs - 12, 11, 11

HS high curls 80lbs - 15, 14, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

May be the first time I've seen this log!
Really nice! Great work!

----------


## killionb12

> May be the first time I've seen this log!
> Really nice! Great work!


Thank you! Glad to have you man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had an awesome quad day yesterday. My legs are sore as hell today. Got some ideas of some different exercises for quads from another bodybuilder and it was killer. Started with some belt squats then moved onto a smith barbell hack squats with heals elevated with a reverse band. I only did 135lbs and I could barely get 11-12 reps. My quads were on fire. Will definitely keep those in moving forward for one of my quad rotations. 

10-27-21 quads/calves A

Standing calf raises 4 plates - 16, 13
Single leg 10lbs - 7, 6

Seated calf presses single leg 70lbs - 16, 15, 13

Belt squats 4 plates & 50lbs - 12, 11, 10

BB smith hack squats reverse banded heals elevated 135lbs - 12, 11, 11

Smith Bulgarian split squats 135lbs - 12, 11

Single leg ext. 55lbs - 15, 13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Nice TD and quick delivery. Deca , Mast E, EuroTropins and cialis. Cant wait for growth phase! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LegendKiller85

Beautiful

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Hey guys just getting back from being out of town all weekend. Got a quick push workout in today. Felt good. Getting stronger by the day it seems. Cant wait to push it here in a few weeks. Got bloods drawn last week so should have results here soon. Been cruising on 250mg of EP Test E and 3iu of EuroTropins. 

11-8-21 push isolation 

Pec deck 210lbs - 15, 12

Cable lateral raises 22.5 - 13, 12

Cable flys high to low 160lbs - 12, 11

Cable flys low to high 140lbs - 14, 12

Seated machine lateral raises 145lbs - 14, 13

Upright rows 80lbs - 13, 12, 11

Cable close grip chest press 120lbs - 20, 17

Sword draws 22.5 - 18, 16, 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Bloods came back. This is cruising on 250mg of Test E and 3iu of HGH from EP. Looks pretty good to me! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tarmyg

Curious as to what a general day of eating looks like to you currently?

----------


## killionb12

> Your Estradiol seems low. Is it still beat down from drying out for your comp or ?


Yeah I discontinued adex. I was using 1mg weekly but I guess that was too much on a cruise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LegendKiller85

Awesome results. Euro Pharmacies had been great over the years and continues to shine. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg day from yesterday. Legs were pumped through the roof. 

11-10-21 quads A

Standing calf raises 4 plates & 50lbs - 11, 10, 10

Seated calf presses single leg 110lbs - 18, 18, 16

Adductors 150lbs - 12, 11

Pendulum squats 4 plates - 11, 10, 8

Leg press 18 plates - 12, 10

Leg ext. 4 plates - 12, 11
Drop set 2 plates - 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Checkins from yesterday. Weight is at 275lbs fasted. Two more weeks before we kick things into gear!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Back and hamstrings yesterday. Getting stronger on deadlifts. Remember Im doing dead stops on deadlifts. No tap and go which takes all the momentum out of it. Much harder in my opinion. 

11-14-21 back/hamstrings

Rope pulldowns 80lbs - 13, 12

HS pullovers 6 plates - 12, 11

Deadlifts 455lbs - 8, 7
Backoff set 405lbs - 10

Seated hamstring curls 180lbs - 12, 12, 10

Standing hamstring curls 55lbs - 13, 12, 11

Seated calf raises 2 plates - 18, 18, 16, 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg day. Getting stronger and feeling good. 

11-17-21 Quads B

Standing calf raises 5 plates - 18, 15, 14

Seated calf presses 115lbs - 20, 18, 17

Belt squats 6 plates - 14, 13, 11

Leg press 18 plates - 12, 10, 10

Prime leg ext. 4 plates & 25lbs - 12, 10
Drop set 2 plates & 25lbs - 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 50yrold Second cycle

My AST was 49 two weeks ago when I did my labs. Yours is 56. I guess I shouldn't be too worried about it? What vitamins (or liver supplements) are you taking to keep this at an acceptable level? Milk Thistle? There is a product called Tudca. Have any thoughts on that product? Thanks.

----------


## killionb12

> My AST was 49 two weeks ago when I did my labs. Yours is 56. I guess I shouldn't be too worried about it? What vitamins (or liver supplements) are you taking to keep this at an acceptable level? Milk Thistle? There is a product called Trada. Have any thoughts on that product? Thanks.


Unless you are 3x the normal range then there isnt any worries with minor elevation and thats coming from my doctor. 

I take a liver supplement from Revive MD that has 1 gram of milk thistle, 300mg of Tudca, and 1 gram of N-acetyl-cysteine. Great product and just started using it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a quick leg day today and it went well. Feeling stronger by the day. We just started to push food and gear a little. Im currently sitting at 375mg of EP Test E and 250mg of Mast E weekly. Hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving!

11-24-21 quads A

Pendulum squat 4 plates & 25lbs - 11, 10
Backoff set 4 plates - 9

Vertical leg press 8 plates - 11, 10, 10

Leg ext. 4 plates & 25lbs - 12, 11
Drop set 3 plates - 8

Seated calf presses single leg 115lbs - 18, 15, 14


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Check ins today. Sitting at 277lbs and weight is steadily climbing and keeping pretty lean overall. Feel real good and recovery is on point. Food increased today as well. Time to get nasty! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a good back/hamstring day yesterday. Sore as hell. Been doing a lot more stiff leg deads lately. Really connecting with my hamstring with them. This day is starting to become my favorite day. 

11-28-21 back/hamstrings 

Straight arm pulldowns 72.5 - 12, 11

Arsenal chest supported BB row 4 plates - 10, 9

SLDL 315lbs - 10, 9, 8

Seated hamstring curls 180lbs - 12, 10, 9

Lying hamstring curls 2 plates & 25lbs - 12, 10
Drop set 2 plates - 8
Drop set 1 plate - 10

Seated calf presses single leg 115lbs - 16, 16, 15, 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

TD Porn!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Pull day yesterday. Getting stronger each week. 

12-7-21 pull B

Straight arm pulldowns 80 - 14, 13

HS Pullovers 6 plates - 11, 10

Reverse grip BB rows 275lbs - 12, 10, 10

Single arm cable rows 75lbs - 15, 12

DB Hammer curls 65lbs - 12, 11, 10

Rear delt cable flys 20lbs - 15, 13, 10

Rope cable curls 30lbs - 30, 30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg day from Wednesday. My legs are still sore from this workout. Was going really slow on eccentric and heavy as possible. 

12-8-21 quad A

Standing calf raises 4 plates & 50lbs - 15, 11, 10

Seated calf presses 120lbs - 17, 15, 14

Adductors 130lbs - 12, 11, 11

Pendulum squats 4 plates & 25lbs - 10, 8
Backoff set 4 plates - 10

Leg press 18 plates - 12, 9
Backoff set 16 plates - 10

Leg ext. 4 plates & 10lbs - 11, 10, 9
Drop set 3 plates - 6
Drop set 2 plates - 7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Push day from Friday. Felt strong so did some heavy benching. Felt good. 

12-10-21 push A

Pec deck 2 warmup sets 

BB bench press 405lbs - 7

Reverse grip BB bench press 315lbs - 8, 275lbs - 10

Prime flat bench press 6 plates & 10lbs - 12, 9, 8
Drop set 4 plates - 11

Smith shoulder press behind neck 185lbs - 12, 11, 10

Prime shoulder press 4 plates & 50lbs - 12, 9

HS incline flys 70lbs - 12, 11, 10

Incline DB shoulder flys 20lbs - 20, 17


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a great pull day today. Back was pumped ready good. Really have been slowing things down to get that connection. Had to lower weight at first but its coming back up now. Glad to see strength is increasing. 

12-14-21 pull A

Straight arm pulldowns 90lbs - 12, 10

Single arm cable row 70lbs - 16, 15

Reverse grip BB bent over rows 315lbs - 10, 8
Backoff set 225lbs - 15

HS iso high rows 3 plates per arm - 12, 11

Rear delt cable flys 15lbs - 15, 14, 12

Incline DB curls 35lbs - 12, 11, 9

HS high bicep curls 85lbs per arm - 16, 15, 13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Here is my current macro breakdown. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JaneDoe

> Here is my current macro breakdown. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very good, what is your diet? Looking forward to knowing .

----------


## killionb12

Checkins today. Weight is at 281.3lbs and steadily climbing each week. No need to push it too quickly and get too fluffy. Body composition is staying pretty good. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a great push day the other day. I got a new PR with 170lbs dumbbells for 8 reps on incline bench press. Pretty excited about that for sure. 

12-18-21 push B

DB incline press 170s - 8
Backoff set 150s - 11, 10

Prime incline press 6 plates - 11, 9
Backoff set 4 plates - 8

Prime shoulder press 6 plates - 12, 10, 9
Drop set 4 plates - 8 

Prime seated press 330lbs - 14, 12

Sword draws 40lbs - 15, 14, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wango

Always a pleasure reading your thread. Congrats on a successful year - wishing you and your family a fantastic holiday season!

----------


## killionb12

> Always a pleasure reading your thread. Congrats on a successful year - wishing you and your family a fantastic holiday season!


Thank you! You as well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope Santa filled your stockings with some Euro- Pharmacies gear! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JaneDoe

> Merry Christmas everyone! I hope Santa filled your stockings with some Euro- Pharmacies gear! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merry Christmas brother, the best for you and your family!

----------


## killionb12

> Merry Christmas brother, the best for you and your family!


Thank you! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

So I had a little procedure for a scar revision and gyno removed from my left nipple. Although it was very minor and even at very low BF percentage it wasnt really noticeable. It was more mental than anything. The scar was from a gyno surgery on that same side from 5 years ago. Sometimes the scar can migrate as the muscle gains size. This is what happened to me and it made my left nipple look bigger. Im very pleased with results and having the gland removed totally I dont really have to worry about it coming back again. Now its time to push hard after a little more time off. Im able to do legs still and after another week I can slowly start upper body again. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cylon357

> So I had a little procedure for a scar revision and gyno removed from my left nipple. Although it was very minor and even at very low BF percentage it wasn’t really noticeable. It was more mental than anything. The scar was from a gyno surgery on that same side from 5 years ago. Sometimes the scar can migrate as the muscle gains size. This is what happened to me and it made my left nipple look bigger. I’m very pleased with results and having the gland removed totally I don’t really have to worry about it coming back again. Now it’s time to push hard after a little more time off. I’m able to do legs still and after another week I can slowly start upper body again. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Danggit man! I was like "hey, that is a pretty good job on the stitching the scar back up, I bet it won't even be noticeable" blah blah blah

Then I scrolled down and thought "OH SH*T that's the ear bug thing from 'Wrath of Khan'!!!"

 :LOL: 

Seriously though, glad the surgery went well. I'm betting it bruised like heck the day or so after surgery?

----------


## killionb12

> Danggit man! I was like "hey, that is a pretty good job on the stitching the scar back up, I bet it won't even be noticeable" blah blah blah
> 
> Then I scrolled down and thought "OH SH*T that's the ear bug thing from 'Wrath of Khan'!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, glad the surgery went well. I'm betting it bruised like heck the day or so after surgery?


Haha yeah the surgery was pretty easy and the bruising was minimal. Really happy with the results so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Happy New Years everyone. Im back at it today after taking a few days off for my procedure and going on vacation. Pec and nipple are healing nicely. I was able to get my push iso workout in today. Everything felt good. 

1-4-22 push iso 

Peck deck 230lbs - 15, 14, 12

Cable lateral raises 15lbs - 14, 13, 12

High to low cable flys 130lbs - 15, 14, 13

Atlantis seated lateral raise 105lbs - 14, 11, 10

HS incline flys 70lbs - 12, 11, 9

Sword draws 15lbs - 22, 20, 19


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Short and sweet quad day. Legs are jello. I have been playing with volume some to find a sweet spot. Seems like today was close to where I need to be for recovery and growth. I will probably add back in another calf exercise and maybe adductors as well. 

1-6-22 quads A

Reverse band Smith squats heals elevated 405lbs - 12, 11, 10

Leg press 20 plates - 11, 10, 10

Leg ext. 4 plates & 25lbs. - 15, 14, 11
Drop set 3 plates - 8 

Calf presses 120lbs - 12, 11, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Havent felt well since yesterday afternoon so decided to take yesterday and today off. Got a COVID self test and was negative so thats good. Just some cold bullshit but definitely dont feel great. Will get back at it tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Hey guys. Im back at it finally. Got a pull day in yesterday and felt tons better. Symptoms are still lingering around but definitely feel better. 

1-11-21 pull A
Still feeling a little rundown from being sick 

Straight arm pulldowns 82.5 - 14, 12

Single arm cable rows 80lbs - 15, 13

Reverse grip BB bent over rows 275lbs - 10, 9, 9

HS seated row 205lbs - 15, 14

Prime bicep curls single arm 25lbs - 13, 12

HS high curls 85lbs - 15, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Leg day yesterday felt good. Was feeling strong. All my lifts are starting to go up. 

1-12-21 quads B

Seated calf presses 130lbs single leg - 18, 15

Standing calf raises 4 plates - 15, 13

Adductors 150lbs - 15, 13

Pendulum squats 5 plates - 9, 8

Belt squats 6 plates - 12, 11

Leg ext. 4 plates & 25lbs - 14, 12
Drop set 2 plates - 10 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Pull day today. Feeling much better after having COVID all of last week and the weekend before. Tested negative at first then a few days later took another test and was positive. Whole family had it. Just some cold symptoms and a sore throat. The sore throat was the worst part. 

1-18-22 pull B

Nautilus Lat pulldowns 110lbs each arm - 13, 12

BB bent over rows 315lbs - 12, 11, 10

HS iso low rows 8 plates - 10, 9
Backoff set 6 plates - 13

Preacher curls 95lbs - 13, 11, 9

DB hammer curls 60s - 11, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Hey guys hope all is well. Had a pretty damn good quad day. Strength is going up. I added in 240mg of Deca weekly and can definitely tell a difference. Weight is up these past 2 weeks. Sitting at 284lbs. I did have a hemorrhoid that popped up 2 days ago. Had to push my leg day back a day. Its better but still can feel it a little. Although I went pretty heavy today I didnt go crazy with it. Left some in the tank for sure. Hopefully after a few more days I will be better. Sucks getting old. LOL

1-20-22 quads A

Donkey calf raises 200lbs - 16, 15, 15, 14

Adductors 130lbs - 14, 13

Heals elevated smith squats 405lbs - 12, 11, 10

Leg press 20 plates - 12, 10

Leg ext. 4 plates & 25lbs - 14, 12, 10
Drop set 2 plates & 25lbs - 19


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cylon357

> Hey guys hope all is well. Had a pretty damn good quad day. Strength is going up. I added in 240mg of Deca weekly and can definitely tell a difference. Weight is up these past 2 weeks. Sitting at 284lbs.* I did have a hemorrhoid that popped up* 2 days ago. Had to push my leg day back a day. Its better but still can feel it a little. Although I went pretty heavy today I didnt go crazy with it. Left some in the tank for sure. Hopefully after a few more days I will be better. Sucks getting old. LOL
> 
> 1-20-22 quads A
> 
> Donkey calf raises 200lbs - 16, 15, 15, 14
> 
> Adductors 130lbs - 14, 13
> 
> Heals elevated smith squats 405lbs - 12, 11, 10
> ...


Man, get it banded if you can. I have had 3 done over the past several months, pretty easy procedure. 2 of 3 gave me no pain, on the other one, I think the doc pinched a nerve or something. Turned out OK in a day or so.

I'm going to spare you any additional details, though feel free to PM if you want to know more about "Cylon's Fun with Hemis".

Ok one more bit of advice: try to get a doc with tiny hands, not Dr Shrek. Lol

----------


## kelkel

> Ok one more bit of advice: try to get a doc with tiny hands, not Dr Shrek. Lol



Solid advice right there.

----------


## killionb12

> Man, get it banded if you can. I have had 3 done over the past several months, pretty easy procedure. 2 of 3 gave me no pain, on the other one, I think the doc pinched a nerve or something. Turned out OK in a day or so.
> 
> I'm going to spare you any additional details, though feel free to PM if you want to know more about "Cylon's Fun with Hemis".
> 
> Ok one more bit of advice: try to get a doc with tiny hands, not Dr Shrek. Lol


Okay thanks man. I will look into it! Appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

1-22-22 back/hamstrings

Medium grip cable rows 240lbs - 13, 11

Prime high row 6 plates & 50lbs - 10, 9

SLDL 315lbs - 13, 11, 10

Lying hamstring curls 3 plates - 11, 10, 9

Standing hamstring curls 55lbs - 15, 14, 12

Donkey calf raises 140lbs - 22, 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Posterior day from Sunday. Getting stronger on all my lifts. Feeling really good. 

1-30-22 back/hamstrings 

Lat pulldowns 220lbs - 14, 12, 10

Chest supported BB rows 4 plates - 12, 10, 9

SLDL 365lbs - 10, 9, 8

Lying hamstring curls 2 plates - 16, 12, 10

Standing hamstring curls 55lbs - 11, 10

Donkey calf raises 250lbs - 20, 16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Great leg day yesterday. Really got a good quad pump. Ending with the leg extension doing double drop sets on last set. Legs were fried! 

2-1-22 quads A

Donkey calf raises 280lbs - 18, 16, 15, 15

Abductors 110lbs - 20, 20

Adductors 130lbs - 13, 12

Smith squats 405lbs - 10
Backoff sets 365lbs - 12, 11

Leg press 20 plates - 11, 10

Leg ext. 4 plates & 25lbs - 16, 14
Drop set 3 plates - 8
Drop set 2 plates - 7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a great push day. Strength is still going up. Current blast is below. Still pretty low on all supps. 

400mg Test E weekly
480mg Mast E weekly 
300mg Deca weekly 
50mg Proviron daily 
4iu HGH daily 

2-4-22 push A

Pec deck 2 sets for warmup

BB Incline bench press 315lbs - 12, 10
Backoff set 275lbs - 12

HS incline press 6 plates - 12, 11, 10

HS shoulder press 4 plates - 13, 12, 12

Seated chest press 4 plates - 15, 14

Overhead tricep ext. 25lbs - 20, 16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Checkins today. Sitting around 284lbs fasted this morning. All around feeling really good! Tightened up some since having COVID a few weeks ago. Cardio and training are on point. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Pull day today. Bent over barbell rows weight increased today along with reps. Strength still progressing every week. 

2-16-22 pull B

Prime lat pulldown single arm 2 plates & 25lbs - 12, 11, 10

Seated Single arm cable rows 80lbs - 15, 13, 11

BB bent Over rows 335lbs - 12, 11
Backoff set 275lbs - 15

Incline hammer curls 40lbs - 13, 12, 10

HS high curls single arm 85lbs - 15, 14, 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Good push day today. Was a little tired but pushed through it. 

2-20-22 push A

Cable flys 2 warmup sets 

Smith incline press 335lbs - 10, 9, 7

Smith High Incline press 280lbs - 10, 8
Backoff set 225lbs - 13

Standing chest press 6 plates - 12, 10

Upright rows 100lbs - 15, 14, 12

Overhead tri ext. single arm 25lbs - 20, 16, 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LegendKiller85

Looking massive as always bro. Good work!

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Quad day fun. Was feeling a little rundown so I took a little volume out but was super slow and controlled on these sets. Went to absolute failure on everything besides pendulum squats with 1 RIR. 

Donkey calf raise machine 280lbs - 16, 15, 14

Adductors 150lbs - 20, 16

Pendulum squats 4 plates - 12, 10

Reverse band leg press heels off 14 plates - 12, 11

Leg ext. 4 plates - 15, 13
Drop set 3 plates - 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Checkins today with coach. Weight is up to 286lbs. Feeling pretty good and still relatively lean. Increased food last week has helped and its going down pretty good. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Hey guys wanted to comment on my current stack that Im running. Along with EP Test E, Mast E and Deca Im running HGH EuroTropins and Insulin as well. 

I introduced Lantus about 4-5 weeks ago. I started at around 10 units per day and worked my way up to 30 units. I slowly increased my dosage based on blood glucose levels fasted in the morning and also throughout the day. Once my blood glucose was consistent around 80 every morning I stopped upping dosages. I also introduced Humalog pre workout after a few weeks in with Lantus. I started with 5 units and then eventually ended up at 10 units. Again this is all based on my diet. 

People get into trouble when they base their diet off of their insulin dosage. Its virtually impossible to get fat off of insulin if you approach it the way I used it. You can see with my current pics Im just as lean and bigger than what I was when I started it. Also I havent had any issues with going hypo since I used this approach. People typically run into trouble when they dont base dosage off of diet. Everyone is different and its vital to monitor blood glucose frequently when starting insulin. Once you get to that sweet spot then its damn near impossible to go hypo as long as your carb intake is the same. If carbs go up then you can slowly titrate up insulin until blood glucose gets back to the same levels. 

There are many myths with insulin like Insulin will make you fat or Insulin is more dangerous than AAS or Insulin can make you a diabetic (that has never happened ever in the history of insulin) etc. Think about it insulin is a native to our bodies. People have injected up to 3 pens of lantus insulin at once to commit suicide and still didnt die. Just do your research and approach it like I have and you will be fine. 

Its not a miracle drug. Basically the reason Im using it is as food goes up the more insulin your pancreas has to produce to keep up. After a while your pancreas cant keep up. Introducing a basal insulin like Lantus can aid your pancreas and give it some relief. Adding a short acting insulin like Humalog is good especially after large carb meals pre and post workout. It will make better use of them and get them to the muscle where you want it! Hope this helps anyone curious about Insulin. Im here for any questions as well. Also check out John Jewetts podcast about Insulin on YouTube. All you will ever need to know about insulin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Quad day from yesterday. Had a very good quad workout. The pump was insane. I have incorporated a day for quads that exaggerates slow and controlled reps with pauses. A little higher rep and a lot of squeezing. This creates an insane pump and my legs are trashed afterwards. They are so pumped with blood its hard to bend my legs. I did this to save my CNS some and also to get more of a feel workout with quads. This idea came from a workout I had with another Pro. We did quads together and incorporated the same technique. I couldnt walk correctly for 3 days after. Here is what I did. 

3-2-22 quads A

Donkey calf raises 300lbs - 16, 15, 15, 14

Adductors 130lbs - 13, 12, 10

Leg ext 4 plates 5 sec negatives 1 sec pause at top - 15, 14, 12

Reverse banded Leg press heals off 5 sec negatives pause at bottom 14 plates - 11, 10, 9

Smith machine hack squat heals elevated 5 sec negatives 95lbs - 12, 11, 11, 10

Weighted lunges 2 sets and 12 steps both ways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Nice push day yesterday. Hit some big lifts since I was feeling good. Hadnt tried 500lbs on flat bench in awhile and it went up pretty good. Should have went for two reps. 

3-5-22 push A

Pec deck for warmup 

BB flat bench 500lbs - 1
405lbs - 6
315lbs 3 sec negatives - 13, 12

Prime shoulder press 6 plates - 13, 12, 10

Prime flat chest press 4 plates & 50lbs - 13, 12, 11

Upright rows 110lbs - 15, 13, 12

Standing chest press 4 plates - 15, 14

Cable Overhead tri ext. single arm 25lbs - 15, 14, 12

Rope tricep ext. 50lbs - 15, 13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Back and hamstrings yesterday. Felt good besides my lower back bothering me on Stiff leg deads. Worked through it and got a heck of a hamstring pump. 

3-7-22 back/hamstrings

HS seated row 4 plates each arm - 13, 12, 11

Meadow rows 125lbs - 12, 11, 11

SLDL 365lbs - 12, 11, 10

Lying hamstring curls 130lbs - 13, 11, 10

Seated hamstring curls 150lbs - 10
Backoff sets 140lbs - 13, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a good pull day. Strength was good. Everything feeling lighter and will have to move up next week. 

3-14-22 pull B

Straight arm pulldowns 80 - 13, 12

Reverse grip BB bent over rows 275lbs - 12, 11, 10

Single arm cable rows 90lbs - 12, 11

Rear delt cable flys 22.5 - 13, 12, 10

Incline DB curls 40lbs - 14, 12, 11

HS high curls 85lbs each arm - 12, 11, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Brutal leg day yesterday. Been feeling pretty good lately with high energy and strength being up. Pushed it real hard and wobbled out of the weight room. LOL

3-23-22 quads B

Leg ext. 4 plates & 25lbs - 15, 12, 10

Reverse band leg press heals off 18 plates - 11, 10, 8

Smith machine reverse band hack squat 2 plates - 13, 11, 9

Weighted lunges 30 steps each leg 

Adductors 130lbs - 14, 13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

Been thinking about buying some bands for smith squats to take some pressure off my knees in the hole. Up in the air about it right now.
Thoughts?

----------


## killionb12

Hey guys its been awhile since my last post. I took a couple days off last weekend to celebrate my sons 21st birthday in Nashville, TN. We had a great time and this old man was able to keep up. LOL. Anyways Im back it full tilt and having a good week so far. Hope everyone else is too! Will have checkins this Saturday for you all. I was able to hit 293lbs a few weeks ago but was slacking in cardio and stuff. Im back down to high 280s right and feeling much tighter. 

3-31-22 quads A

Donkey calf raise machine 340lbs - 16, 15, 14, 13, 12, 12

Pendulum squats 5 plates & 25lbs - 10, 8
Backoff set 4 plates & 25lbs - 10

Leg press 18 plates heals off - 12, 11, 10

Leg ext. 4 plates - 12, 10, 9
Drop set 3 plates - 6
Drop set 2 plates - 5

Adductors 110lbs - 15, 13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Weekly checkins with coach. Sitting at 288.4lbs fasted. Feeling good about current composition and weight. Tightened things up over the past weeks. Got over 290lbs but had been slacking on cardio. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LegendKiller85

Looking massive big bro 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk

----------


## Cylon357

What is your stage weight? I was thinking 280 for some reason.

----------


## wellshii

Beast mode !
Does that supplier offer primo by chance?

----------


## killionb12

> What is your stage weight? I was thinking 280 for some reason.


 No my last stage weight was 237lbs. Since Im Classic physique they have cutoff weight based on height. Now that I have my Pro Card its 247lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

> Beast mode !
> Does that supplier offer primo by chance?


Yea they do. Its good quality as well. All of their stuff is 3rd party tested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Checkins from this past Saturday. Weight is still 288lbs but tightening up some more. Feeling good where we are at right now. Coach added in a shake. I would like to see this same conditioning at 290lbs here soon. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Got a good hamstring/back day in today. Check in with coach as well. Still sitting around 290lbs fasted in the morning. One last week to push before we pull back and do a small cut and health phase before pushing again this fall. Really happy with the results so far with this push. Excited to see what we can do later this year. Hoping to get in mid 290s with same conditioning as we are now. Mentally I think a cut/health phase will be nice. You definitely can get to a point where pushing just doesnt make sense anymore. 

4-30-22 hamstrings/back

Seated leg curls 190lbs - 15, 13, 10

Smith RDLs 315lbs - 13, 12, 10

Prone leg curls 120lbs - 12, 11

HS Row 4 plates each side - 13, 12, 11

Front pulldowns 2 plates each side - 15, 13, 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Awesome pull day yesterday. Strength was great and energy was as well. Been really focused on keeping volume a little lower and keep intensity high. Making sure im controlling the weight by keeping it slow and with good form. This has been working great these past 6-8 weeks. Strength has continued to go up and so has weight until recently. Weekly progression has been key for me and its been paying off for sure. 

5-3-22 pull B

Seated Single arm cable rows 100lbs - 14, 13

BB bent over rows 275lbs - 14
315lbs - 11
335lbs - 9

Cable Straight arm pullovers 80lbs - 13, 12

Incline DB curls 50s - 15, 13, 12

Prime one arm preacher curls 25lbs - 12, 11, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Nice push day. Felt strong the whole workout. Really enjoying this split right now. Will be switching things up a little once we start this health phase. 

5-6-22 push B

Prime slight incline press 8 plates - 11, 9
Backoff set 6 plates - 13

Incline DB press 150s - 12, 9, 8

Prime shoulder press 1 position 8 plates - 8
Backoff set 6 plates on 1 position and 2 plates on 2 position - 9
Backoff set 6 plates on 1 position - 13

Standing chest press 4 plates & 50lbs - 15, 13

Overhead seated tri ext. 90lbs - 15, 13, 12, 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Good back and hamstring day yesterday. We went to a Pro show on Saturday so didnt get a chance to get our workout in. We are down about 3lbs sent we started this mini cut and health phase. Bloodwork came back in a really good place after a long blast. The numbers should be perfect before we start back up again in 6-8 weeks. 

5-15-22 back/hamstrings 

T-bar row 4 plates & 25lbs - 12, 11, 9

Machine seated rows 180lbs - 13, 12, 10

Seated hamstring curls 170lbs - 13, 12, 11

smith RDLs 365lbs - 12, 11
Backoff set 315lbs - 14

Standing leg curls 80lbs - 16, 13

Donkey calf raises 400lbs - 14, 13, 13


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

Congrats on the BW. Did you drop back to normal levels pre bloodwork and if so for how long?

----------


## killionb12

> Congrats on the BW. Did you drop back to normal levels pre bloodwork and if so for how long?


No I took bloods at end of blast before dropping down. Im currently cruising right now at 250mg of Test weekly. My bloods should be real good once I start next blast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Had a great quad day yesterday. Bringing volume down a bit and pushing intensity has seem to be working good for me. Im enjoying this mini cut and watching by body tighten up some. 

5-25-22 quads A

Prime Leg ext 6 plates - 12, 11

Heals elevated Smith squats 3 sec negs 405lbs - 13, 11
Backoff set 315lbs - 15

Belt squats sumo stance 4 plates - 15, 14

Adductors 150lbs - 13, 12

Donkey calf raises 320lbs - 16, 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## killionb12

Checkins with coach today. Leaning up some more and weight isnt changing much. Nice little recomp I guess. I like that! 285.7lbs today fasted. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

